# The 2006 Bulls Draft Lottery Thread



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

of the nba draft lottery?they call the first pick first and the team?how it goes?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: what's the procedure?*

will there be a free live stream on nba broadband?
or an audio feed ?


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: what's the procedure?*

look here is how the lottery works
and no you can't watch it or listen to it or whatever.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: what's the procedure?*

Won't they have it on TV during halftime of tomorrow's game? It's usually on TV.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: what's the procedure?*

They have 4 lottery balls pop out, plug the code into a computer, its assigned to the corresponding team, and they get the #1 pick. Repeat the process until a different team gets #2, and then #3. Then they just go down, 14 to 4 announcing the draft picks in that order, than they'll show video of the dissapointed team representatives when they get their team announced, as well as doing a split screen when some team with lower odds is climbing up and they show a video of that team representative. Then they cut to commercial. Then they bring out these really big envelopes, and open up the 3 envelope, pull out a giant card with a logo on it, then they go to envelope 2, pull out a giant card with a team logo on it, and then for some reason one team representative gets super excited, and then everytime, for whatever reason, that guy's team that he is representing has their logo in that last envelope. How do they tell that its their team in the envelope?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: what's the procedure?*

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/lottery_0607.html


the lottery is televised on ESPN at 6:30 pm CT/7:30 ET (_before_ the miami/detroit game)


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: what's the procedure?*



sloth said:


> They have 4 lottery balls pop out, plug the code into a computer, its assigned to the corresponding team, and they get the #1 pick. Repeat the process until a different team gets #2, and then #3. Then they just go down, 14 to 4 announcing the draft picks in that order, than they'll show video of the dissapointed team representatives when they get their team announced, as well as doing a split screen when some team with lower odds is climbing up and they show a video of that team representative. Then they cut to commercial. Then they bring out these really big envelopes, and open up the 3 envelope, pull out a giant card with a logo on it, then they go to envelope 2, pull out a giant card with a team logo on it, and then for some reason one team representative gets super excited, and then everytime, for whatever reason, that guy's team that he is representing has their logo in that last envelope. How do they tell that its their team in the envelope?


cuz they haven't had their team's name called yet..DUH!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: what's the procedure?*

bumped and title edited so we can use this thread to discuss tonight's draft lottery (figured we needed one, right?).

_so post all your good luck charms here (and conversely, the hexes for the competition)._

my mantra today is "number one, number one, number one"


:rbanana:


go bulls!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Lotto prediction:

1- T'Wolves (Or Raptors)
2- Raptors
3- Blazers
4- Bulls
5- Bobcats


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Lotto prediction:
> 
> 1- T'Wolves (Or Raptors)
> 2- Raptors
> ...


Being a Rap's fan this sounds good to me!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

. . . :thinking:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I say lets get the #1 overall and control the draft and really piss off all the bottom feeding teams!

Go Bulls!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

An Euro will go #1. Thats Bargnani. So Raptors picking first is a possibility. 

LMAO, Im talking as if the lotto were rigged. But there you go.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Good luck charm.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Does anyone else get the feeling that Boston is going to somehow emerge with the #1 overall pick?

If there's a conspiracy in the NBA, I think it would go to that. Seeing the Lakers-Celtics rivalry re-emerge by giving the C's a bit of a boost in the ping-pong balls. 

You heard it here first. And if it actually happens, I'll punch myself in the face.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

No

I think we'll emerge with the #1 pick

It..is..Enevitable..................................................Mrandersonnn


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'd like to get #1 and control the draft, but I think as long as we are in the top 3-4, we will have a great shot at getting a big man (which is what I want). 

I'm predicting a 1-5 just like the records ended. Wonder if thats the first time its happened.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

we'll have the 'fella macaroni mojoluckycharmthing happening tonight!




:gopray:



edit: ps. how funny would it've been if sloth had mailed 'fella macaroni to pax and he had it there on the desk tonight?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> I'd like to get #1 and control the draft, but I think as long as we are in the top 3-4, we will have a great shot at getting a big man (which is what I want).
> 
> I'm predicting a 1-5 just like the records ended. Wonder if thats the first time its happened.


There is a .008% chance of that happening, fwiw.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> we'll have the 'fella macaroni mojoluckycharmthing happening tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll have to send it in for next year, for Greg Oden!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: what's the procedure?*

****, screw that, next year, I'll make Macaroni Oden, and send a 3D model with a mini Greg Oden Bulls jersey on it to Pax.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> There is a .008% chance of that happening, fwiw.


I was curious, so I calculated the odds myself before reading this post. I have it figured at a 1.66% chance of this happening.

(250/1000) * (199/750) * (138/551) = .0166

Since the same team cannot be picked twice, you have to throw out the choices once they are selected.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

I think the Bulls will get #2


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I NEED REALTIME UPDATES PEOPLE!!! My cable has been cut off due to someone tampering with my connections outside.

PLEASE!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Yeah my cable company doesn't carry Raptors TV and I don't get ESPN so I'll be on here hoping to hear results!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BULLS GET THE #1 PICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2. Charlotte
3. Minnesota
4. Portland
5. Atlanta
6. Toronto

(Then its just nomral the rest of the way through.


Who should we take, Bargnani, Thomas. To be honest, after this, I'm feeling a tad bit Gay, thats right, lets take Rudy Gay #1, imagine if someone took Jordan #1, Rudy Gay's talents are just being hidden under the Uconn offensive system. Bargnani, I watched his game today, he looks like a bust waiting to happen, Dalibor Bagaric, are italian center was absolutely dominanting Bargnani. And from Bagaric's time in the NBA, he isn't that good, he is the definition of stiff. I think then Charlotte takes Adam Morrison #2. Then Minnesota takes Brandon Roy, then #4, Portland takes Tyrus Thomas, #5. Atlanta takes Lamarcus Aldridge, and then at #6, Toronto takes Andrea Barnani. Then, Celtics take O'Bryant. Its should be an intersting draft!














jk, draft lottery isn't for another 36 minutes!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

sloth said:


> BULLS GET THE #1 PICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> jk, draft lottery isn't for another 36 minutes!


DAMN U!!! my heart skipped a beat


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can I get a free year of SM if that is how the lottery turns out, and another free year, if my draft predictions right there are right?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Is there a link on the web where you can follow it?? It's about 2 1/2 hours away ?????


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

25 min away


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I can't believe how excited I am for this haha.. this is great.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

we're here for those who cannot see it live, fear not, we will update in this thread.

(*yes we are using the royal "we")

the actual part where the bulls find out is literally in like the last five minutes of the show...*lots and lots* of buildup before then.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> we're here for those who cannot see it live, fear not, we will update in this thread.
> 
> (*yes we are using the royal "we")
> 
> the actual part where the bulls find out is literally in like the last five minutes of the show...*lots and lots* of buildup before then.


I have often thought of you in regal terms Queen miz


Or is that Queen Mize?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

dan patrick and greg anthony are in the _super cheezy_ nba tv studios lottery set with the preview.

they're blathering on. i am hypnotized by that revolving globe thing. live look-in to the GMs chatting amongst themselves...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> dan patrick and greg anthony are in the _super cheezy_ nba tv studios lottery set with the preview.
> 
> they're blathering on. i am hypnotized by that revolving globe thing. live look-in to the GMs chatting amongst themselves...


Pax looking smug?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Updates are GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

no shots of pax yet.

oh and sausage, i prefer marquise de la miz. :smilewink


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Pax looking smug?


Pax couldn't look Smug if he tried 

He's too humble 

He is what Richie Cunningham would have been as a GM IMO


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> no shots of pax yet.
> 
> oh and sausage, i prefer marquise de la miz. :smilewink


gosh miz ..going all french on me like that ...

your such a minx


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. here we go.

the key to a championship. the rebirth of a franchise. an opportunity for a better day....thanks dan patrick.

the odds are long. 14 teams have their hat in the ring...THIS is the 2006 NBA draft lottery....





chills.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Heh.. I'm playing with ESPN's lottery simulator.. got Utah to have the 2nd pick.. 0.5% odds.. Raptors won the lottery and Bulls came 5th.. this thing is fun.. but I'm ready for the real lottery now.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> I was curious, so I calculated the odds myself before reading this post. I have it figured at a 1.66% chance of this happening.
> 
> (250/1000) * (199/750) * (138/551) = .0166
> 
> Since the same team cannot be picked twice, you have to throw out the choices once they are selected.


I'm not a math guy, obviously.

But don't they still consider the probabilities for teams that've already been awarded a pick? I recall reading something like Houston won the lottery twice the year they drafted Yao and the third pick as well.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks.

I've got everything crossed


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm sitting right here so as the teams are announced, I'll list them...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Lavin is going over Tyrus, Aldridge, and Adam Morrison. ESPN seems to be anointing these 3 as the top 3 players in the draft for some random reason.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Anthony saying Redick's game isn't balanced enough. Some Bargnani clips and he def looks good shooting the ball. Anthony makes a Radmanovic comparison as opposed to the Dirk comparison. From what I've seen, I think its accurate.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Greg Anthony says Barnani doesn't have the passion to be a Dirk Notwitzki.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

quick shot as they go to commercial of david stern shaking the hands of the team reps in the first row.

pax with the very big smile.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm predicting 4th 

Which sucks

the 4th pick has been cursed for us 

Eddy Curry ..Marcus Fizer etc 

Sorry to put a bummer on it


----------



## bullstown4life (May 2, 2006)

Let's go Bullies!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

sloth said:


> Greg Anthony says Barnani doesn't have the passion to be a Dirk Notwitzki.


Greg Anthony molests Collies


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Lavin has Paul Davis from Michigan State ranked ahead of Patrick O'Bryant


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> Lavin has Paul Davis from Michigan State ranked ahead of Patrick O'Bryant


RLucas ? 

The travesty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Greg Anthony molests Collies


 :rotf: What a way to start off the night.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Stern confirms the seeding change

3 Division Winners
Next Best Record

Those four teams organized by seed...

For example

Northwest Champ: Denver
Southwest Champ: San Antonio
Pacific Champ: Phoenix
Wild Card: Dallas

Seedings
#1-San Antonio
#2-Dallas
#3-Phoenix
#4-Denver


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the envelopes are entering the room.

14-4 after the commercial break.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> Stern confirms the seeding change
> 
> 3 Division Winners
> Next Best Record
> ...


so it's back to the norm?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*deliberatly slow walk*


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The ROY said:


> so it's back to the norm?


Previously only 1-2 were locked in right?

Now the division winners and 1 wild card are at the top, with seeding determined by record.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

The ROY said:


> so it's back to the norm?


No. Sorry. I meant to say record instead of seed. So basically those four teams (3 division winners, next best record) are organized by record. So its changed slightly.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Man, I'm gonna be so nervous when they announce the #5 pick.
Please, please don't let it be the Bulls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They just did the drawing!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm predicting #3, and my girlfriend is predicting #2. We've a Tasty Delight ice cream cone riding on it.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Reps*
Utah Jazz-Kevin O'Connor
Phily-Billy King
New Orleans-Chris Paul
Orlando-Pat Williams
Seattle-Bob Hill
Golden State-Rod Higgins


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

now we have the team intros.

chris paul reppin' the hornets. jojo white reppin' the celtics said his good luck charm is that he is wearing underwear.

hilarious.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Charlotte-Gerald Wallace
Bullies-John Paxson

Oh snap. Patrick asks him would he rather have Curry or the pick. Paxson says I'm not answering.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I'm predicting #3, and my girlfriend is predicting #2. We've a Tasty Delight ice cream cone riding on it.



Piss week negotiating 

I would have put a week's oral on demand on the table 

Can't lose either way with that one


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

14th Pick-Utah Jazz
13th Pick-Philadelphia 76ers
12th Pick-New Orleans Hornets
11th Pick-Orlando Magic
10th Pick-Seattle Sonics


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Rod Higgins !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu......!!!!!!!


GSW are going to win the freakin lottery !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Top 3 Pick!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

14 to utah
13 to sixers
12 to hornets

11 to magic
10 to seattle


as scripted

9 to warriors
8 to rockets
7 to boston
6 to t-wolves



5 to atlanta



4th to PORTLAND TRAILBLAZERS

OOOOOH!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Charlotte, Chicago, and Toronto have the top 3 picks.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

9th Pick-Golden State
8th Pick-Houston
7th Pick-Boston
6th Pick-Minnesota
5th Pick-Atlanta
4th Pick-Portland 

Bulls guaranteed top 3

Other teams...

Toronto, Charlotte


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Chicago, Atlanta & Toronto?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls get the #2 pick

I said it first! Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

1. Toronto
2. Chicago
3. Charlotte
4. Portland.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

No Bargnani now.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Holy !!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

#2!!! Wow!


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

who will toronto want?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Toronto getting the first pick was the best thing possible-- they already have Bosh and Villanueva and they are supposedly interested in Bargnani, who I'm not a fan of.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later._

you have got to be kidding.


anyway. #2 pick is AWESOME. 

and as dan patrick said, not to rub it in the faces of knicks fans but....


*HA!*


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Not bad.

And the team with the first pick overall really doesn't need a 4 at all. Though I worry that the Raptors will trade the pick and grab Marcus Williams mid-lottery.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Well since Toronto has Bosh, safe to say Aldridge won't be gone when the Bulls pick. I think they will pick Morrison or Bargnani


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I like when they showed Portland's Steve Patterson after their pick was announced, he was writing something down.
I'm curious as to what he possibly had to write at that point.
It was probably "4".



Anyways, #2, I'm satisfied with that.
Will they be going after any of the bigs we're looking at?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pax: _i'm thrilled we have the number two pick, we'll be able to get a good player there._


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mgolding said:


> who will toronto want?


Collangelo says they will take the best player available.

I think they would be interested in Aldridge, Roy, Rudy Gay, Morrison. I don't really understand Bargnani for them. Charlie V seems like a very similar player, unless they're really sure he's the best guy out there.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Awesome... we get someone who can help for sure.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

#2!!! Wooohooooo!

Seriously though, that's a great pick for us. There's no clear-cut #1 right now, so we have a good chance of getting the top talent in the draft. Plus, there's not as much pressure for the guy we select.

Tyrus Thomas & Andrea Bargnani. Those are my 2 guys. One of them is ours if Pax wants em!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I bet Toronto goes Aldridge or trades down.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> _The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later._
> 
> you have got to be kidding.
> 
> ...


... Thank you Isiah Thomas!

The server needs to be upgraded. What are they using? An 80286?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's a good day. And I forgot how exciting this silly little shows can end up.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Told ya so. Its so bleeping rigged, haha!

And it will be Bargnani the first pick, no doubt.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Toronto is getting Aldridge. Chris Bosh & Aldridge are close friends, he's actually training with Chris Bosh for pre-draft.

He can play the C there, that's an incredibly versitile frontline.

You can interchange Charlie at ANY of the 3 postions, same as Chris, but LA can only do PF or C.

Wow, that team is scary to think about.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If Toronto takes Aldridge, the NBA should make a rule that makes it so only United States teams can be in the NBA!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> I like when they showed Portland's Steve Patterson after their pick was announced, he was writing something down.
> I'm curious as to what he possibly had to write at that point.
> It was probably "4".


That was funny. Just thought I'd give credit where it was due.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

2nd pick in the draft? Thats worth an Elton Brand in trades, isn't it?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)




----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

GB said:



> 2nd pick in the draft? Thats worth an Elton Brand in trades, isn't it?



Not neccassarily Elton Brand now, but a 20-10 guy through his first two seasons. We get either Okafor or Dwight Howard for the #2 pick!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So it comes down Okafur or Josh Howard...this draft does....


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Toronto tries to trade down. Though I am sure Colangelo is saying of all years to get the #1 pick, he wishes it wasnt this year. They have good choices, but they really are set on the front line. They need shooting, handling and scoring from the wing, in what appears to be a smaller league, Toronto might be the worst small team in NBA. I think Colangelo kind of wishes he were picking 3. They are rumored to like Bargnani. But my guess, and this is a shocker, is that they take Roy if they stay #1. Though I reserve the right to change my mind


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

GB said:


> So it comes down Okafur or Josh Howard...this draft does....


Dwight Howard.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I can't see anyone drafting Roy #1...they'll possibly trade down for him though...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I can't see anyone drafting Roy #1


You know yourself better than anyone else...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I can't see anyone drafting Roy #1...they'll possibly trade down for him though...


They just need little guys. Not that Roy is a little guy, but he totally fits a need for them. It wouldnt shock me. But I am sure Colangelo will try and trade it. Thomas, Aldridge and Bargnani dont stick here. They could try a blockbuster with Charlie V but thats a reach as well. I like their future, but I think they are still a long ways from doing much. Their small positions are just so weak.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Toronto is a tough team to predict at #1.

They already have 2 power forwards, one of which supposedly will play SF (Villanueva). That means Morrison, Gay, Tyrus, Aldridge, and Bargnani ALL don't fit. All those guys are forwards, IMO.

Unless you start shifting guys out of position a little, i.e. forcing Aldridge to play center, or Morrison at SG. The rumor is that they want Bargnani, but I simply don't see where he fits. Their two most promising prospects are way too similar to Bargnani! So logically, you'd have to think they'll shop the pick really hard. Probably for a GOOD backcourt player. This team won't go anywhere without some backcourt talent. Should be interesting.

Fortunately, whatever they do doesn't impact us much at all. All we gotta do is pick our top two guys. And whoever falls to us is our new big man. Cool beans.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sloth's Draft Board

1. LaMarcus Aldridge
2. Adam Morrison
3. Andrea Bargnani
4. Rudy Gay
5. Tyrus Thomas

For the 16th pick

1. Patrick O'Bryant
2. Shelden Williams
3. JJ Reddick
4. Ronnie Brewer
5. Hilton Armstrong


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/lottery_060523.html

_May 23, 2006 -- As a result of the 2006 NBA Draft Lottery, the Chicago Bulls claimed the No. 2 pick for the 2006 NBA Draft. The Bulls received the pick on Oct. 4, 2005 in their five-player trade with the New York Knicks.

*"We already have a good young core and we like the way our guys play," stated Bulls Executive VP – Basketball Operations John Paxson. "We need size and we need athleticism and I'm thrilled that we have the second pick in the draft. We'll get a very good player there."*_


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

sloth said:


> Sloth's Draft Board
> 
> 1. LaMarcus Aldridge
> 2. Adam Morrison
> ...


There is absolutely NO chance that the bulls will draft Morrison.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

GB said:


> You know yourself better than anyone else...


thanks!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

yodurk said:


> Toronto is a tough team to predict at #1.
> 
> They already have 2 power forwards, one of which supposedly will play SF (Villanueva). That means Morrison, Gay, Tyrus, Aldridge, and Bargnani ALL don't fit. All those guys are forwards, IMO.
> 
> ...


Thing is, Aldridge is a 6"11 F/C. He'll get bigger and possibly man the C position period, like Howard will. Plus with the fact that Howard and Aldridge are close friends, they'll try their best to make him happy. He hasn't signed that extention yet right?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Good to see we got the #2 pick.

I hope we get Lamarcus Aldridge, because he looked phenominal in those highlight videos of him during the draft lottery. Toronto doesn't need him anyway, they'd be tripling their frontcourt, with Bosh and Charlie V. already their SF and PF of the future. No point in adding ANOTHER PF, so let's hope they pick someone we don't need or trade down the pick and whoever gets it takes someone else.

I'd love to get Aldridge, and the chances of us getting him are still EXTREMELY high.

Oh, and whatever we do with the 16th pick is way up in the air. May we get the best guy available. Hopefully the guy turns out to be a gem.

GO BULLS! WE'RE TAKING OVER, BABY!!!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

One thing is that the Bulls play a particular way. Of the 3 big guys, who is going to fit in best? I think Bargnani. But its one of those situations where we might pass on a guy like Aldridge and he turns into a huge star elsewhere. However, could he, or TT, or Andrea, fit into the Bulls? Thats the question Pax has to ask. Who fits the style and who can take the torture Skiles dishes out in practice. I think Bargnani, but any of the 3 have a real chance.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Good to see we got the #2 pick.
> 
> I hope we get Lamarcus Aldridge, because he looked phenominal in those highlight videos of him during the draft lottery. Toronto doesn't need him anyway, they'd be tripling their frontcourt, with Bosh and Charlie V. already their SF and PF of the future. No point in adding ANOTHER PF, so let's hope they pick someone we don't need or trade down the pick and whoever gets it takes someone else.
> 
> ...


Then again, why take Fizer when you have Brand? Or why take Chandler when you already have Fizer and Brand.........oh wait, dammit. Mulligan!

Why take Hinrich when you have Crawford.

Why take Gordon when you already have Hinrich and Crawford? Oh wait......


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I see Toronto trying to trade down for a lower pick and a veteran point guard. Charlotte would have made sense as a trade partner, but why would they want the #1? They will likely be able to get Morrison or Gay at the #3 pick, and those are clearly the two best fits for that team.

In Toronto, if they keep the pick, I see them taking Morrison, Gay or Roy. Those are clearly the types of guys they need (other than a point guard, which would be a huge reach). 

I know all the stories about Bargs connection to the Raptors, but I don't know why he makes sense for them when they have the #1 over-all. 

On the other hand, their center sucks, whose name I can't spell, so maybe they would take Aldridge and play him at the 5? 

Intriguing with Toronto having the top pick. Lots of possibilities. 

In my opinion, the biggest winner might be Charlotte since they stayed in the top 3 which may guarantee Morrison is available. He just seems like the perfect fit for what they lack. 

Oh yeah, and Top 2 for Chicago is what I had my fingers crossed for. Its a lock to get some good solid size to help.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

rlucas4257 said:


> One thing is that the Bulls play a particular way. Of the 3 big guys, who is going to fit in best? I think Bargnani. But its one of those situations where we might pass on a guy like Aldridge and he turns into a huge star elsewhere. However, could he, or TT, or Andrea, fit into the Bulls? Thats the question Pax has to ask. Who fits the style and who can take the torture Skiles dishes out in practice. I think Bargnani, but any of the 3 have a real chance.



I'd be interested to hear why you think Bargnani's style fits better with the Bulls... It seems to me we were a perimeter oriented team due to a dirth of legitimate post players... I see Aldridge fitting with our scheme better given his ability to play with his back to the basket (we like to feed the post early... like with Curry and later with Sweetney) and step out and hit a 15 foot jumper when we need him to.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Everyone is saying Toronoto is taking Bargnani, they even hired his coach to be an assistant.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/lottery_060523.html
> 
> _
> 
> *"We already have a good young core and we like the way our guys play," stated Bulls Executive VP – Basketball Operations John Paxson. "We need size and we need athleticism..."*_


I was hoping Pax would take Brandon Roy, but after reading that quote, I don't see us taking him. :sad: 

Here's to Thomas or Bargnani at pick number 2... :cheers:


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Where is the rumor that Toronto is going to take the Italian guy??

We can partially address size through free agency: Joel P. or Muhammad.

So we are certain to get one of the big 3: from what I've read (but not seen), I'm voting for Andrea. Call him the "X" factor that could put us over the top.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

SALO said:


> I was hoping Pax would take Brandon Roy, but after reading that quote, I don't see us taking him. :sad:
> 
> Here's to Thomas or Bargnani at pick number 2... :cheers:


There were quite a few Roy advocates. I am not one of them. I think getting the top 2 pretty much guarantees that he is out of the running. I suspect its a 3 man race (Aldridge, Thomas, Bargs) or trade.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Any chance Paxson can get any two or all three of Thomas, Bargnani, & Aldridge in the same gym at the same time for a try out?

OK, I'll answer that ... No.

I guess the more relevant question is whether any of these guys will do a Deng and refuse a tryout.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

One way to look at it, with the #2 pick we will get a nice big with that pick!! 

I hope its Bargnani! But the raptors may want him. We shall see! If they get him, do they play Charlie V at the sf spot? Thats a huge front line! 

Raptors do not need a big. But I can see them taking one.

I am thrilled we have the #2 pick!!


----------



## yoda (May 24, 2006)

Pax should draft roy with the second pick and draft Gray with the 16th pick.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I see Toronto trying to trade down for a lower pick and a veteran point guard. Charlotte would have made sense as a trade partner, but why would they want the #1? They will likely be able to get Morrison or Gay at the #3 pick, and those are clearly the two best fits for that team.
> 
> In Toronto, if they keep the pick, I see them taking Morrison, Gay or Roy. Those are clearly the types of guys they need (other than a point guard, which would be a huge reach).
> 
> ...



What he said.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

McBulls said:


> Any chance Paxson can get any two or all three of Thomas, Bargnani, & Aldridge in the same gym at the same time for a try out?
> 
> OK, I'll answer that ... No.
> 
> I guess the more relevant question is whether any of these guys will do a Deng and refuse a tryout.


Why not work them out against Tyson Chandler, if they are able to abuse him, they are as good as Michael Ruffin.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

yoda said:


> Pax should draft roy with the second pick and draft Gray with the 16th pick.


man..

anyway

aye check it

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/features/draftmachine

the new espn mock draft..you're the gm, u make the selections


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I'm not a math guy, obviously.
> 
> But don't they still consider the probabilities for teams that've already been awarded a pick? I recall reading something like Houston won the lottery twice the year they drafted Yao and the third pick as well.


They draw four balls. For ease of the example, let's say Portland's combination came up. Four more balls are drawn and if it is Portland's combination again, all the balls go back in and four more are drawn. Rinse and repeat until there are three different teams represented.

While it looks on the outside that the odds are the same for every pick because there are still the 1000 combinations, think of it this way. If Portland picks first, there are now 750 possible combinations that actually would result in the pick being determined (that's the important part). 199 of those would still be the Bulls. The fact that Portland still has 250 combinations is moot, because they would simply draw again if Portland's combination is selected. Even if Portland's number comes up over and over and over, they keep redrawing until 1 of the 750 left over combinations is selected. That is why there are only 750 possibilities for the second pick if Portland were to draw the first.

Confusing, I know, but I hope I explained it well enough.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

sloth said:


> Greg Anthony says Barnani doesn't have the passion to be a Dirk Notwitzki.


He questioned whether Bargnani has the passion to be the next Nowitzki or the next Radmanovic. I didn't come away with the interpretation that he thought Bargnani didn't have the passion... just that the question itself would be determinant of Bargnani's impact.

I thought that no mention of Rudy Gay was the most surprising, as I think he has a shot of going #1, especially with Toronto winning the pick.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I'm predicting #3, and my girlfriend is predicting #2. We've a Tasty Delight ice cream cone riding on it.


Go girlfriend :banana:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

If Byan Collangelo tries to do what he did in Phoenix, he might just draft Aldridge regardless of glut of PF's the Raptors have

just put 5 of the best ballers you have out there, and not worry so much about what position they play?? 

talk around the league about being high on Bargnani, could just be a smokescreen, ya never know!!


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

yoda said:


> Pax should draft roy with the second pick and draft Gray with the 16th pick.



I'd find Pax's wife and I'd hurt her.

And I'd make him watch.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I'm predicting #3, and my girlfriend is predicting #2. We've a Tasty Delight ice cream cone riding on it.


I haven't read through this whole thread yet, but this post made my heart warm. So sweet.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

smARTmouf said:


> I'd find Pax's wife and I'd hurt her.
> 
> And I'd make him watch.


that's pretty sick dude :krazy:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Sloth, I heard Greg Anthonys comments on Bargnani and I just shook my head. Im a black man, proud of it. But as someone who scouted internationally, I always thought that the black community was always extra critical of the european players, if they are black europeans (like Pietrus, Diaw, Petro, etc). Barkley and Kenny Smith bashed Yao before ever seeing him play. I doubt Anthony knows anything about Bargnani. Isiah Thomas basically fired the entire international scouting dept upon his accepting of the Knicks job. Jordan used to attack Kukoc. Its a generalization of my race. They see basketball as an african american game and no one else is welcomed. And it pisses me off. Its one of the things that pisses me off about draft commentary. And the second thing that pisses me off about these international draft coverage is how Dick Vitale and Jay Bilas will say every college player in the world is better then every international player without ever seeing the player. Bargnani is going to be an outstanding pro. Greg Anthony, Dick Vitale and Charles Barkley (whom I usually like) can lick my balls.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I really wonder how much European tape Anthony watches.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

rlucas4257 said:


> Greg Anthony, Dick Vitale and Charles Barkley (whom I usually like) can lick my balls.


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> One thing is that the Bulls play a particular way. Of the 3 big guys, who is going to fit in best? I think Bargnani. But its one of those situations where we might pass on a guy like Aldridge and he turns into a huge star elsewhere. However, could he, or TT, or Andrea, fit into the Bulls? Thats the question Pax has to ask. Who fits the style and who can take the torture Skiles dishes out in practice. I think Bargnani, but any of the 3 have a real chance.


It's bittersweet. If we get Bargnani, and sign Nene, I'm a happy camper. I really wanted Aldridge because he's legit in 2 positions, and it allows a free agents like Gooden, Wilcox, and Harrington to make more sense. Pretty much I want a CENTER w/ upside.

Thomas is #3 on my list, and I'm fine with him. I understand what he may be able to do, but I can't be sure he'd be better than Nocioni at the 4 position next year. Either way, i'm sure I'll warm up to him.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> Sloth, I heard Greg Anthonys comments on Bargnani and I just shook my head. Im a black man, proud of it. But as someone who scouted internationally, I always thought that the black community was always extra critical of the european players, if they are black europeans (like Pietrus, Diaw, Petro, etc). Barkley and Kenny Smith bashed Yao before ever seeing him play. I doubt Anthony knows anything about Bargnani. Isiah Thomas basically fired the entire international scouting dept upon his accepting of the Knicks job. Jordan used to attack Kukoc. Its a generalization of my race. They see basketball as an african american game and no one else is welcomed. And it pisses me off. Its one of the things that pisses me off about draft commentary. And the second thing that pisses me off about these international draft coverage is how Dick Vitale and Jay Bilas will say every college player in the world is better then every international player without ever seeing the player. Bargnani is going to be an outstanding pro. Greg Anthony, Dick Vitale and Charles Barkley (whom I usually like) can lick my balls.



LMFAO!

Lucas is a freak


But seriously...It's completely irresponsible to comment on anyone that you haven't seen...completely unprofessional on Greg's part.

And as far as that bias is concerned...I believe that extends further to white america period...to black folk...europeans are just white guys that talk funny...it's so sad...but that's the world we live in.


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> Go girlfriend :banana:


Haha, what ice cream did you get her since she won?


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> be sure he'd be better than Nocioni at the 4 position next year. Either way, i'm sure I'll warm up to him.



His athleticsm and, wingspan and shot-blocking ability alone makes him better @ the 4...

PLUS

no one is gonna wanna go up to contest his shot when he has an open lane...NOBODY is gonna wanna be postarized!

THAT'S the element we need more than anything IMO.

yeah...size is great...but if we have a bunch of Luke Schenschers then it don't matter cause they not gonna take it up strong.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

What about this?

I agree that Colangelo is in a little bit of a tough spot because he's got the #1 and in the absence of a true center, drafting one of the bigs is going to create duplication for the Raps. He can't get cute with trading down TOO far, lest he lose Gay or whatever wing he had his eye on.

If you're Colangelo, would you consider the #2 pick, Duhon, a future first-rounder, and whatever else needs to be done salary-wise for Chris Bosh? It lets him remake the team entirely in his own image, and it opens up even more salary space for them. They could then draft Thomas and Gay, or Aldridge and Bargnani, or whatever else they'd want to do. 

Barring that, I just hope Toronto takes Aldridge and leaves us with a choice of Bargnani or Thomas. But I don't think they'll do that -- he just doesn't seem like a Colangelo pick. So they're either going to have some overlap or pull a blockbuster trade, imo.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

John Nash needs to get his man 

I think his man is local boy Adam Morrison who is a natural fit for the Blazers 

I see him as keen to rid himself of Darius Miles if he can 

So ....if Toronto doesn't pick Lamarcus Aldridge ( which is the most logical fit for them ) if they think he can hold down the Center spot in the NBA ..then :

* Darius Miles and Jarret Jack + the #4 pick to Toronto - who take Brandon Roy at 4 

in exchange for :

the #1 pick and Eric Williams ( after he picks up his player's option ) going to Portland . Portland take Adam Morrison #1 *

The risk in this deal is if Charlotte take Roy at #3 who would be a super fit with Felton and Gerald Wallace . 

I think they need to add depth on the front line and could see them taking Tyrus Thomas if he is still on the board or Patrick O'Bryant as a surprise pick at #3 

Toronto do this deal ( and if Charlotte don't take Roy ) they have Brandon Roy, Darius Miles and Jarret Jack parlayed from their #1 pick 

IMO , if that deal were offered that is a deal Toronto absolutely has to take


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

No way would Toronto take that deal. Miles probably has negative trade value right now.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Aldridge v. Tyrus....just remember the NCAA Tournament game...

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=264000061

Energy is so important in the NBA...Tyrus is a freak, gotta take him.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> What about this?
> 
> I agree that Colangelo is in a little bit of a tough spot because he's got the #1 and in the absence of a true center, drafting one of the bigs is going to create duplication for the Raps. He can't get cute with trading down TOO far, lest he lose Gay or whatever wing he had his eye on.
> 
> ...



I think if they absolutely take Aldridge if they don't do deal to add Roy + swing and point guard talent

The wild cards are Bickerstaff who has proven he will do what it takes to get his man ( see Okafor ) and John Nash ..who must be pissed as all hell he has only come in 4th

Bickerstaff has hinted at taking swing wings and Nash knows he should get one of Morrison or Roy ..but if Toronto want Roy at 4 ..and Bickerstaff takes Roy if he misses Morrison ( if Nash trades up to nab him at 1 ..its complicated 

What do the Raps do ..take Gay at 4 if Roy is gone at 4 and Portland have traded up to get Morrison 

Come hell or high water ..I really do believe that somehow Morrison is Portland bound


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> No way would Toronto take that deal. Miles probably has negative trade value right now.


I don't agree 

I wouldn't back it out


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> What about this?
> 
> I agree that Colangelo is in a little bit of a tough spot because he's got the #1 and in the absence of a true center, drafting one of the bigs is going to create duplication for the Raps. He can't get cute with trading down TOO far, lest he lose Gay or whatever wing he had his eye on.
> 
> ...


Can't see Bosh being traded under any circumstances


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm reading a lot of "Aldridge is going to go to Toronto" type stuff. I really, really, really, really hope this is the case. It makes some sense too. Aldridge and Bosh are supposedly very tight. They need a center (and desperatly need shooters and backcourt help) and Aldridge certainly fills a need. That'll leave Bargnani or Thomas there for Pax to take. I'd be ecstatic with either of those two. It's been my opinion all along that of the three, Aldridge is a pretty distant third.

Pax has been saying for a couple of weeks now that he wanted to be in the top two. Well, he's there and I've got little doubt that he's had two guys in mind and would be fine with either one. If one of them was Aldridge and Toronto takes him, they'll have done us a huge favor 'cause Pax will take the other one.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Take Thomas please! I want thomas he is a freak athlete and has a tone of potential!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I said it about a month ago that Thomas would be weaing a Bulls Uniform next season

G Hinrich / Duhon
G Gordon
F Deng / Nocioni
F Thomas
C Chandler

just think about the DEFENSE of that team. Gordon is the weakest of the bunch but even he isn't so bad any more. It wouldn't hurt if he averaged a couple steals a game though.

Get a defensive minded SG that can shoot & a big that can bang downlow (Nene or Gooden) and a taller more defensive big (Nazr or Pryz)

and THAT's an offseason, we'd get to the 2nd round easily.

NO Al Harrington please.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

The ROY said:


> I said it about a month ago that Thomas would be weaing a Bulls Uniform next season
> 
> G Hinrich / Duhon
> G Gordon
> ...


That team still averages about 16 ppg total from the 4/5 spots.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully the Raptors take Thomas so Paxson doesn't make the mistake of taking Thomas over Aldridge. Aldridge looks like he's gonna be good, if Aldridge is off the board, we should take Rudy Gay, an athletic two guard is something we could use. Hopefully O'Bryant falls to 16, but since he is the only true center in the draft thats any good, he probaly won't fall.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm absolutely cool with #2:

1) Aldridge
2) Bargnani...

Outstanding!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

sloth said:


> Hopefully the Raptors take Thomas so Paxson doesn't make the mistake of taking Thomas over Aldridge. Aldridge looks like he's gonna be good, if Aldridge is off the board, we should take Rudy Gay, an athletic two guard is something we could use. Hopefully O'Bryant falls to 16, but since he is the only true center in the draft thats any good, he probaly won't fall.


lol gay is not a two guard...


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

The ROY said:


> lol gay is not a two guard...



You don't think he could be one in the league?

I was thinking he had a chance from reading about his workout.

I mean...Yeah...His ball-handling isn't the greatest....But he came off as a hard worker.

I don't know if I'd put it past him to be able to thrive @ the 2.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

What role does Bosh play in the Raptors decision? I can see him pulling for Aldridge, they know each other, they train together, and Bosh is basically the Raptors organization and has yet to sign a contract extension. 

Anyone?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

http://www.draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2006

draftexpress's new MOCK is horrible..and needs have been taken into account

Ronnie Brewer to Seattle?! for WHAT?!

Tyrus to the Celtics @ #7?! please lol


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> What role does Bosh play in the Raptors decision? I can see him pulling for Aldridge, they know each other, they train together, and Bosh is basically the Raptors organization and has yet to sign a contract extension.
> 
> Anyone?


Exactly. I don't think Colangelo would normally choose Aldridge, but Bosh might push him toward that decision.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

rwj333 said:


> Exactly. I don't think Colangelo would normally choose Aldridge, but Bosh might push him toward that decision.


Exactly what I'm thinkin'.

If you're gonna sign an extention with Toronto, you wanna be surrounded by people close to you. Same reason he wants Mike James to re-sign.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2006
> 
> draftexpress's new MOCK is horrible..and needs have been taken into account
> 
> ...


What the hell is that that draftexpress has us taking at 16?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I hope Toronto takes Aldridge! He is a distant third on my list as well. 

Either Bargs or TT would do just fine!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

NeTs15VC said:


> Haha, what ice cream did you get her since she won?


She says she wants chocolate/vanilla swirl. 

Now if she could have brought me Brandon Roy, I would have gotten her as much ice cream as she wanted, but I don't see that happening with the #2 pick.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron Cey said:


> That team still averages about 16 ppg total from the 4/5 spots.


between thomas and chandler? i doubt it, mainly because i'm sure chandler will average atleast 10 a game next year...same with thomas

add the other two bigs and we should be in good shape


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

The ROY said:


> between thomas and chandler? i doubt it, mainly because i'm sure chandler will average atleast 10 a game next year...same with thomas
> 
> add the other two bigs and we should be in good shape


I was thinking 10 ppg from Thomas and 6 from Chandler. But I hope you are right. 

This is why I consider Aldridge the better fit than Thomas.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron Cey said:


> I was thinking 10 ppg from Thomas and 6 from Chandler. But I hope you are right.
> 
> This is why I consider Aldridge the better fit than Thomas.


understandable


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't think Thomas would start as a rookie.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron Cey said:


> I was thinking 10 ppg from Thomas and 6 from Chandler. But I hope you are right.
> 
> This is why I consider Aldridge the better fit than Thomas.


understandable

but if tyson averages 6 ppg next year, his a** is grass


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Even if he averages 13 boards and 2.5 blks? 

He's not paid to score.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> Even if he averages 13 boards and 2.5 blks?
> 
> He's not paid to score.


he could average 1.0 ppg IF he put up 13 RPG and 2.5 BPG. Yeah, he's not paid to score but he's the WORST big in the league on OFFENSE. He should be able to atleast LAY-UP the ball. I hate big's like him and Brendan Haywood who do NOTHING but get a dunk once a quarter and SCREAM like they've really done something.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Anyone afraid of a possible 3 headed monster in Aldrige, Bosh and Villanueva? That just scares the crap out of me and our tiny front court.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm trying to shake the notion that Bargnani will be more like Radmanovic than Nowitski. Hmmm...hopefully we'll find out soon.


----------



## mg06 (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations, that's good news for you guys. Hopefully you'll find the big you are so sorely missing with it.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Anyone afraid of a possible 3 headed monster in Aldrige, Bosh and Villanueva? That just scares the crap out of me and our tiny front court.


nope, 'cause the Raptors would still have a rather lacking backcourt. Bad shooters and poor defenders. Not a good combination. Aldridge, Bosh and Villanueva would make for a good front court, but it might be hard for them to stay on the floor if they're having to constantly cover for their porous backcourt and fouling to stop easy baskets.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Will Tyson still be a member of the Bulls team come November? Do you think that after the Bulls take Aldridge/TT/Bargs they look to pawn Tyson off on some team? Doubtful i know. 

As for Tyrus, i have a feeling that Thomas will walk into the Berto Center and just wow Pax and Co. One thing people who compare Thomas to chandler is that Thomas is at least fluid out there on offense. He is not like Frankenstein (Tyson) on offense. 

I could really see a Portland-Toronto trade where both teams end up happy in the end and Portland takes LA.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Getting the number two pick was a blessing. 1, it takes the pressure off of the player we draft and 2, it betters our odds of getting the #1 pick next year (Oden) because getting #1 two years in a row will never happen.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> She says she wants chocolate/vanilla swirl.
> 
> Now if she could have brought me Brandon Roy, I would have gotten her as much ice cream as she wanted, but I don't see that happening with the #2 pick.


I still say you should have bhet a week's worth of oral on demand 

Win win either way for you


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> I don't think Thomas would start as a rookie.


Me neither 

Give him 2 seasons or so and look out


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> There were quite a few Roy advocates. I am not one of them. I think getting the top 2 pretty much guarantees that he is out of the running. I suspect its a 3 man race (Aldridge, Thomas, Bargs) or trade.


I also think it's a 3-man race with Aldridge, Thomas, and Bargnani, however, I do think Gay is a small dark horse.

I could imagine this, albeit unconventional:

PG Hinrich
SG Gay (he would play the SF on offense until he can develop a more reliable perimeter shot, but I imagine he could keep up with most 2s defensively)
SF Deng
PF Nocioni
C Chandler
6th - Gordon

Although I only see that if Paxson is sold on none of Aldridge, Thomas, or Bargnani and really likes what he sees in Gay. We'd have to run like Phoenix where it would make a lot of sense to have guys like Gordon, Songaila & Allen off the bench.

I do think Carney is a better fit on the Bulls than is Gay, but I don't see any possibility of taking Carney at #2.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Anyone afraid of a possible 3 headed monster in Aldrige, Bosh and Villanueva? That just scares the crap out of me and our tiny front court.


It does. I wish we played in the West where speed and smaller teams seems to be the trend. Of course in the West, its a lot more competitive.


----------



## southpark (Jul 5, 2003)

remlover said:


> I could really see a Portland-Toronto trade where both teams end up happy in the end and Portland takes LA.


With Bosh advocating LA since they are friends, I doubt Toronto doesn't take LA unless they want to risk losing Bosh


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

southpark said:


> With Bosh advocating LA since they are friends, I doubt Toronto doesn't take LA unless they want to risk losing Bosh


that pretty much seals the deal right there

LA's going one, and I have NO doubt about it. If they want Bosh for the longrun, they have to CATER to him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wassup Bulls fans, just wanna say congrats for getting the #2 pick. If the heads running the Bulls Org. make the right moves through Free Agency and this pick while keeping this great young nucleus of players, Bulls can be among the elite in the East next season. Good luck guys!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

BTW guys, are you still angry with the fact that Oden is not elegible?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

nanokooshball said:


> I think the Bulls will get #2


x
who called it?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

The ROY said:


> LA's going one, and I have NO doubt about it. If they want Bosh for the longrun, they have to CATER to him.


Whoah, whoah, whoah, why do you have no doubt that LA will go #1 when you said yourself that he is soft, non-aggressive, and an unwilling to lead?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Electric Slim said:


> Whoah, whoah, whoah, why do you have no doubt that LA will go #1 when you said yourself that he is soft, non-aggressive, and an unwilling to lead?


It's just the situation with Bosh in Toronto. He doesn't need to lead if bosh is there.

I just think he's going #1 because of his connection to Bosh, that's all.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I just think he's going #1 because of his connection to Bosh, that's all.


With all due respect, that's retarded.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Electric Slim said:


> With all due respect, that's retarded.


I think it has to be considered by the Raps management. Not saying that Bosh will call the shots, but I wouldnt be so sure about it. And its not like Aldridge would be a wasted pick for Toronto.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

I have this image in my head of Hinrich or Duhon throwing the ball to Tyrus Thomas and seeing Thomas catching the ball and dunking it. This would be a great play!


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> And its not like Aldridge would be a wasted pick for Toronto.


True, Aldridge is the best pick for them anyways.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Electric Slim said:


> True, Aldridge is the best pick for them anyways.


Hmmmm, dont know if the best, but a solid one. But I dont predict a Darko type situation, with us knowing Aldridge is their man 4504 hours before the actual draft. After all Bosh wants to win, you can always play pickup games and have dinner with your friends. Basketball is business.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Electric Slim said:


> With all due respect, that's retarded.


LOL you can't be serious

The kid pretty much said, if they didn't do the right things for the team, he wouldn't RESIGN. He made up his mind to sign an extention with Charlie coming into his own and the direction the GM wants to go in.

You don't think on of his better FRIENDS being availible to play with him in TORONTO isn't IMPORANT to him? Both of them are Texas kids and he's PREPARING Aldridge for the draft. Be real with yourself man


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

El Chapu said:


> Hmmmm, dont know if the best, but a solid one. But I dont predict a Darko type situation, with us knowing Aldridge is their man 4504 hours before the actual draft. After all Bosh wants to win, you can always play pickup games and have dinner with your friends. Basketball is business.


Remember how PISSED McGrady was when they traded Mike Miller, one of his BETTER friends. That was part of the reason he left and he SAID this.

When you're far from home, you want people close to you that make u feel better about your situation. Bosh's situation is NO different.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Barganani videos: 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z14brkHotT0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z14brkHotT0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QuBVnY0rqzQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QuBVnY0rqzQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

r1terrell23 said:


> Getting the number two pick was a blessing. 1, it takes the pressure off of the player we draft and 2, it betters our odds of getting the #1 pick next year (Oden) because getting #1 two years in a row will never happen.



Every casino in Las Vegas just called and asked if you'd like to drop by. Hopefully you mean it increases our odds in some kind of charma-based way and not by the numbers. :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You don't cater to a "star" that fails to get you to the playoffs, or even near them.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> What about this?
> 
> I agree that Colangelo is in a little bit of a tough spot because he's got the #1 and in the absence of a true center, drafting one of the bigs is going to create duplication for the Raps. He can't get cute with trading down TOO far, lest he lose Gay or whatever wing he had his eye on.
> 
> ...




he was on the nba tv pre-lottery show and was very, very clear that the future of the franchise is building around bosh. like, end of story not up for discussion sorry no dice if you want bosh. it also seemed pretty obvious they wanted to get rid of mike james, and they really need a better backcourt.

so, who knows? i know i would do that trade, scott! 

i think the raps will take aldridge and pax will take either thomas or bargnani. 

that will be cool. bulls will address the veteran situation and big guard in FA.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

sloth said:


> You don't cater to a "star" that fails to get you to the playoffs, or even near them.


um...LOOK AT THEIR ROSTER...

if KG can't get to the playoffs alone, neither can CB


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

if the bulls dradt thomas , then they should go after al harrington in free agency . Since we will need his scoring and it will take some time for harrington to get used to the nba


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Future said:


> Barganani videos:
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z14brkHotT0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z14brkHotT0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QuBVnY0rqzQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QuBVnY0rqzQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>




:jawdrop: 


Does he speak any English?


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Sloth, I heard Greg Anthonys comments on Bargnani and I just shook my head. Im a black man, proud of it. But as someone who scouted internationally, I always thought that the black community was always extra critical of the european players, if they are black europeans (like Pietrus, Diaw, Petro, etc). Barkley and Kenny Smith bashed Yao before ever seeing him play. I doubt Anthony knows anything about Bargnani. Isiah Thomas basically fired the entire international scouting dept upon his accepting of the Knicks job. Jordan used to attack Kukoc. Its a generalization of my race. They see basketball as an african american game and no one else is welcomed. And it pisses me off. Its one of the things that pisses me off about draft commentary. And the second thing that pisses me off about these international draft coverage is how Dick Vitale and Jay Bilas will say every college player in the world is better then every international player without ever seeing the player. Bargnani is going to be an outstanding pro. Greg Anthony, Dick Vitale and Charles Barkley (whom I usually like) can lick my balls.


i'm a middle-aged african-american as well (who's played and coached) and while there's a bit of merit to this opinion, i'd ask has this person seen more than video highlights of bargnani either? generalizations aside, i'm not sold on the idea that pax is enamored with players he hasn't seen much of beyond film, nor should he be. race notwithstanding, i don't think bargnani will be the bull pick, he's not what they're looking to input as a big and his game is not "big"; its a SF type; the radomanovic comparison kind of has me leery as well. neither is bargnani known for rebounding or defense. 

now maybe GA's et al opinion *is* off base, but i'd agree that bargnani is a huge ? for big time nba success; i'd rather see the raptor take a chance than pax. i see LA, TT or RG in that order as a pax choice.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pax's post lottery quotes


*What are your feelings about the second pick? With no consensus top player, does it really matter?*

_Paxson: It makes a difference in terms of if you have the first pick, you control everything. But no, I’m thrilled to be the second pick. It gives us a chance to get a really good player or explore the possibility of moving it. I feel very fortunate to be picking this high in this draft._

*When you made the Eddy Curry trade, you didn’t think the pick would be this high?*

_Paxson: You never know what’s going to happen. It was a deal that was done from our end for the right reasons. I didn’t know what to anticipate. It was a very emotional decision based on what had become a lengthy summer in regards to a player that we were very concerned about. So I didn’t know what it would be and I didn’t have any inkling._


----------

